# famous jib spots?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Probably the most famous is the Salt Lake City rail gardens. Check it out. YouTube - 3 Square Circus goes to the Rail Gardens


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

hah damn looks sick
i remember scotty stevens throwing some stuff down there in thanks brain


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFALO New York!

MySpace - Red Bull Claim It: Buffalo, NY - 19 - Male - Buffalo, New York - myspace.com/redbullclaimitbuffalo

We get Teams that fly in from BC to Buffalo... ha ha.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

hahaha all those rails look sick, makes me want to go to new york...


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

olympic stadium in montreal, canada


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Shit is legit.. The Forum team visited that Shop Suburban Blend last winter filming for F#& It... There are some shots from Jamestown in the video.. 

Peep the teaser here... Forum F IT Teaser


----------

